# My very first turtle hatching - picture



## mrdestiny (Feb 22, 2007)

Yesterday afternoon, after 77 days in the incubator my first turtle (Eastern Long Neck) started to hatch. See picture. By this morning he had got clear of his shell and was resting. I placed him in a container with some shallow water and weed where he's been resting since. He's still got some yolk to be absorbed. There's another little guy half out of his shell at the moment, and 4 more to go, with another 11 from another clutch 17 days behind the first clutch. 
A big thanks to Craig who gave me advice when I was unsure what to do (or not do). I never realised it takes them so long to get free of their shell, but I guess with 40 or so years ahead of them they are in no hurry. 
Allan
http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 22, 2007)

Very, very cute.


----------



## dazza_wilto (Feb 22, 2007)

wow, that looks sweet, good luck with them all


----------



## jordo (Feb 22, 2007)

Great pic, its such a cutey congrats.


----------



## cement (Feb 28, 2007)

that is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Adam (Feb 28, 2007)

That is soooooooooo cool!!! Congrats!!


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 28, 2007)

well done. Congratulations


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Feb 28, 2007)

that is so long to wait, but I guess something that cut takes time to get to perfection.

very cute indeed, congrat's

Hope you add more photos of them


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 28, 2007)

hey allan, they are cute little buggers. u sound very proud 
mel xx


----------



## mrdestiny (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Mel and everyone else, here's a couple more pics.
Note the yolk still attached to the plastron.
Allan


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 1, 2007)

That is mega-cute! Congratulations!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 1, 2007)

very cute!

congrats!


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 1, 2007)

Ooooooo they are such cute photos!! Congratulations!


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 1, 2007)

Very cute.


----------



## bylo (Mar 1, 2007)

congrats mate.
you should be proud


----------



## Dingo (Mar 1, 2007)

Well done ,, Dad !!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 1, 2007)

they are so cute

congrats canl;t wait till mine breed


----------

